# Need help REtraining 8 month old



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

My new puppy that is 8 months seems confused about where to potty. She was trained on a washable pad that you use in a baby bed by the breeder. I thought it would be an easy transition to the reusable pad that my 1 and 1/2 uses. However it has not been. 

When the new puppy got here a little over a week ago, she immediately started to potty on rugs, carpet or the towel under the water bowl. I took up all the rugs and keep her out of rooms with carpet and put a smaller towel under the water bowl. I also switched back to paper pads so that there would be a difference in material, so not to confuse her. I keep the tray with the pad in the same place everytime. 

Things were going good for a week. She was going to the potty everytime on the pad, i was praising and rewarding her and things were good. So I thought after a week with no mistakes that I would introduce an old comforter as a rug and see how she did. The first day and a half were great!! She never went potty once on it. Today has been a completely different story. She has gone potty on it everytime. Everytime she does it, I interrupt her and take her straight to the pad. She never completes it on the pad. I also take the paper towels used to clean up the urine and place on the pad to have her scent there and then use and odor eliminator to clean the area. 

One thing I have noticed is that when I take her to the potty pad/tray, her tail goes down almost like she is scared. I have never scolded her or did anything I would think would scare her. What I know about her breeder, I don't think she would have either. 

I don't know what to do. Should I leave the old comforter down and continue trying to train her with the temptation or should I take it up? I think the only thing besides hardwood at the breeders, were the pads that the dogs used. I'm wondering if she just didn't get so use to going on the only soft surface that she doesn't know a difference. All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Great question - I'd love to hear an answer. I have a similar problem... if there is a rug in the house, Fiona thinks its a big puppy mat  I am down to one area rug in the living room and it has taken a couple of hits over time. I have hardwood and tile throughout the house so I am mostly OK there..


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you crate training her? How small is her space she's allowed to run free in?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't been crate training, mainly because she was doing so well after taking up the rugs. I have been keeping her contained in a part of our family room. Enough room for her to run a little and play with our other dog.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs are specific to the surface they potty on. So it makes sense that your pup's habit is to go on a fabric surface. It will take a little bit of time to change this. 

No fabric around for now. Your dog needs a really good reward history on the new surface. I would have a crate just big enough for her to stand up and turn around in. You can try a small bit of bedding in that. If she goes on it, no bedding in the crate. 

I would expect at least 3 weeks of perfect behavior before adding a small bit of fabric. I would feed her on it and then pick it up for a good week to help her see the fabric isn't her potty spot any longer. 

You could also use a washable pad and slowly cover it up with the disposable pee pad if you need help building the reward history. 

I never let my dogs have free access to a potty place while training. I take them to their spot on a strict schedule so I can be right there to reward. Any potty they do when I'm not there is a lost opportunity to reward. Shame on me.


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

jmm said:


> I would have a crate just big enough for her to stand up and turn around in. You can try a small bit of bedding in that. If she goes on it, no bedding in the crate.
> 
> I never let my dogs have free access to a potty place while training. I take them to their spot on a strict schedule so I can be right there to reward. Any potty they do when I'm not there is a lost opportunity to reward. Shame on me.


How do you do the crate training? Do you give them time outside of the crate to play? I never did this with my other dog. She was a very small puppy and it really took only a couple times of her receiving a good treat on the pad and she never went anywhere else. She loves treats! However, our new puppy doesn't seem to care much for treats. I've tried many kinds and she drops them or doesn't seem very excited about them. I've never seen a puppy/dog like that. 

So what I understand about the crate training is 1. you crate them. 2. take them out and to their potty spot. 3. if they don't potty, do you put them back in the crate? or if they do potty do you let them play for a while and for how long before putting them back in the crate? Do I have this right? I'm going to search "crate training" now. 


Thanks for all the advice. Especially that last part. I've often wondered about this with using the pads inside. I've just always given free access.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The crate is for when you are not watching the dog OR you know it needs to go and it hasn't. So, for example, you know she has to pee. You take her. She gets her 2 minutes and doesn't go. Back in the crate for 15 and repeat. You can do the same with a small area, however, I think the very strict confinement of the crate may help make bedding not be a potty object. Its up to you.


----------

